# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Comment installer vst plugin sdk 3.5

## marincuveur

Bonjour,

   J'ai tlcharger le sdk de VST, grce  un lien gentillement offert par Melem(encore merci), et aprs plusieurs heures de tentatives infructueuses je n'ai toujours pas russi  l'installer.

   Le seul fichier excutable est celui de l'application "VST3PluginTestHost" qui devrait, si je ne me trompes pas, me permettre d'utiliser le VST plugin sdk.

   Seulement, je ne sais pas comment mettre les fichiers du plugin dans le dossier d'installation de "VST3PluginTestHost" afin de pouvoir utiliser le sdk.

Pourriez vous, s'il vous plat, m'aider.

Merci pour votre patience et pour votre aide.

Bonne soire.

----------

